# CycloDS iEvolution released



## wolfmanz51 (Feb 1, 2011)

Team Cyclops has updated the cyclods site with New Stable firmware for both the Evolution and iEvolution




			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> 1.2.2011
> 
> CycloDS Evolution firmware v2.0 has been released for both Evolution and iEvolution and is available for download from the support page.
> 
> ...


----------



## KirovAir (Feb 1, 2011)

Hooray!
Updating right now.


----------



## impizkit (Feb 1, 2011)

Lets get this on the front page!


----------



## Cuelhu (Feb 1, 2011)

at 0shippingzone it's $45.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 1, 2011)

That's great news, I look forward to reviews of the iEvo. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



DSi mode homebrew sounds great, if it's just a compatibility layer.
All the DSi mode homebrew I tried with sudokuhax didn't behave 200% faster like I had expected either.

So, out of curiosity, the Smugleaf skin I made for CycloDS should also work on DSi right, same firmware, same interface?


----------



## KirovAir (Feb 1, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> So, out of curiosity, the Smugleaf skin I made for CycloDS should also work on DSi right, same firmware, same interface?



Yes, the skins have backwards compatibility.


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 1, 2011)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's great news.
I just read up on the forum, and it seems like they can force DS roms to run in DSi mode for added performance.
Immediately I'm reminded of Sonic Rush Adventure, the title intro for that would never run fullspeed on any flashcart I can think of, I'd love to test that.

And another big deal, does forced DSi mode open the possibility for WPA encryption support on old DS games?


----------



## xist (Feb 1, 2011)

Are the save issues with older games (like Spirit Tracks, Dragon Quest Heroes Rocket Slime or Alice in Wonderland) which were in 1.61 still present in the Evolution Firmware v2.0?


----------



## GeekyGuy (Feb 1, 2011)

wolfmanz51 said:
			
		

> Game compatibility fixes (DSi 101, DSi 109, 5140, 5174, 5175, 5243, 5274, 5275, 5326, 5329, 5343, 5358, 5364)



Are any of those for Mini-land Mayhem?


----------



## Erdnaxela (Feb 1, 2011)

GeekyGuy said:
			
		

> wolfmanz51 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yay, Mario vs DK fixed (dsi 101), finally


----------



## Rayder (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm just glad that the new GUI is now out of beta and has become the main FW for the standard CycloDS.  No more old GUI.....yay.


----------



## Ryupower (Feb 1, 2011)

rename 
config_debug.xml
to
config.xml

and you should be able to keep your old setting and bookmarks you had in B.X versions


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm able to run the cooking game in DSi mode on my iEvo with the camera feature. Well done TC.


----------



## .Chris (Feb 1, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> I'm able to run the cooking game in DSi mode on my iEvo with the camera feature. Well done TC.


Amazing!


----------



## Exsoul01 (Feb 1, 2011)

yay, I loving the new GUI.


----------



## chyyran (Feb 1, 2011)

Can I Have a screenshot of the new GUI v. the old GUI? I might consider buying a CycloDSi after I get my 3DS. That, and can you run homebrew in DS mode too?


----------



## Etalon (Feb 1, 2011)

It took me weeks to find pictures of the new GUI. I was asking that myself.

Have a look at the iEvo reviews at YouTube, you'll see the difference there.

You have a favourites button instead the Moonshell button and / or your favourites and / or last played game at the CycloDSi 'front page'. 

That's the only thingt I'm missing in Akaio right now, btw.


----------



## haddad (Feb 1, 2011)

I am gonna get this flashcard soon =)


----------



## Etalon (Feb 1, 2011)

Me too, haddad. But let's wait what Another World has to say about it first... 

Game compatibility should be almost 100% now, now let's wait and see if this fancy DSi stuff works. 

I'd really like to keep DSi mode switched "ON" all the time, is that possible now? (If you don't mind checking 5'500 ROMs for me lol)


----------



## chyyran (Feb 1, 2011)

Yeah, but alot of homebrews don't function well in DSi mode


----------



## Etalon (Feb 1, 2011)

Errr... Homebrew is great blah blah. But I am a really evil guy, I use my homebrew device for piracy. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





But Lameboy and NDS-GBA should work. I hope................


----------



## chyyran (Feb 1, 2011)

They'll have to be recoded, as their programmed to run on the flashcards's processor.

And I just saw the reviews, I don't see much difference

Also, I would to know if the exploit is in the software or hardware, that's like the deciding factor for me, if it is software, then it can be ported.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 1, 2011)

The GUI looks quite the same, yes. It's just the center button (Moonshell or Favourites) and three or four mini icons as your favourites. 

Maybe some die hard oldschool Cyclo fans could write an illustrated manual about that? I'm sure others are interested in the GUI now as well...


----------



## deathking (Feb 1, 2011)

anyone test any dsi only game or do they not work yet ??


----------



## Gariscus (Feb 2, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> *The GUI looks quite the same, yes. It's just the center button (Moonshell or Favourites) and three or four mini icons as your favourites.*
> 
> Maybe some die hard oldschool Cyclo fans could write an illustrated manual about that? I'm sure others are interested in the GUI now as well...


There's a bit more to it than that.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 2, 2011)

Yeah! Tell us! Show us! We are Cyclo virgins. Seduce us.


----------



## ThatOtherPerson (Feb 2, 2011)

If I remember correctly wasn't there previously some trouble with touch screen controls for homebrew when in DSi mode? I just tried Dont Get Crushed and Multi View in DSi mode with this new firmware and the touch screen controls are now functional for both of them. Nice update


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 2, 2011)

The new GUI should look a little something like this.





...Actually, that's just a mock-up image I made quite some time ago, April 2008 in fact!
http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=6803

It ended up being a popular suggestion and it looks like Team Cyclops officially implemented the feature, so I'm pretty glad.
Now the question is, where do I buy me this iEvo?



			
				ThatOtherPerson said:
			
		

> If I remember correctly wasn't there previously some trouble with touch screen controls for homebrew when in DSi mode? I just tried Dont Get Crushed and Multi View in DSi mode with this new firmware and the touch screen controls are now functional for both of them. Nice update



Are you thinking about that recent SudokuHax exploit, the one that can run homebrew without a flashcart?
If there were touchscreen problems with that method, it was because the homebrew was compiled with an old version of libnds.
Actually from what I've heard, the iEvo is supposed to implement a compatibility layer for homebrew, in other words it makes old homebrew compatible with the DSi mode.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 2, 2011)

There are some fancy holidays now in China, they won't ship anything in the next days. 

My favourite China shop doesn't have the iEvo now.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The only shop I know about is this 0shipping thing, but I've never ordered from them.

Anyway, this will take some time now. I don't think that I can hold an iEvo in my hands for 3-4 weeks...


----------



## RupeeClock (Feb 2, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> There are some fancy holidays now in China, they won't ship anything in the next days.



It's Chinese New Years on February 3rd, lol.
Chinese businesses tend to close up for a couple of days around Chinese holidays.


----------



## Gariscus (Feb 2, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Yeah! Tell us! Show us! We are Cyclo virgins. Seduce us.



I don't know if you'd consider any of these features groundbreaking but...

Pop-up menu added to game list for performing various operations on the currently selected item

Cheats codes are now managed on a per game basis through the pop-up menu

A bookmark system has been added. Any ROM (game/homebrew) or folder can be bookmarked, and bookmarks can be displayed in one of two possible modes. The first mode displays each bookmark as a square icon on the main menu, while the second mode displays the bookmarks in a list and is accessed through the moonshell icon. The modes can be toggled via the settings menu

Support for multiple save slots has been added, with the save slot selected through the pop-up menu

RTS file management has been moved to the pop-up menu

Basic file operations (copy/move/delete) have been added and are accessed through the pop-up menu. File operations can be globally disabled through a setting in the configuration XML file

The scrollbar now works correctly

Several settings which were previously only accessible from the configuration XML file can now be manipulated through the settings menu

Different "wallpapers" for the bottom screen can now be specified for the main menu, the game list and the cheat list

Built-in icons for folders, NDS games and GBA games can now be replaced with custom icons

Tweaks to touch screen operation

Save sizes up to 32MB can now be specified individually per game

Pop-up menu is now accessible from the main menu by pressing Y while a bookmark is selected. This facilitates operations on the selected bookmark without first locating it in the game list

Added option to display last executed file in the bookmark list. Toggle option from the settings menu

Its now possible to customise the button combination to launch the last executed file, though the settings menu

Added the old cheat enable prompt as an option for those who prefer the old method of enabling cheat codes

Menu button is more responsive via touch screen

Revised the game list view modes - now there are simply 3 modes: ROM, file and recent. Big/small icons can be selected via the settings menu

Added text file viewer

Added option to show all file types in the file browser

Last played bookmark now shown in main menu bookmark mode

Old cheat prompt now supported when launching from main menu bookmark

Tweak to ROM view in small icon mode (thanks Solanum)

Maximum number of files per directory increased to 256

Changes to skin specification to support additional icon types for text file and unknown file


----------



## chyyran (Feb 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Festivities are for 2 weeks, sorry to break the news to ya.

More stuff for me!

Canadian-Chinese FTW!


----------



## Etalon (Feb 2, 2011)

*Sold!* I'll get one. Sounds just like Akaio now. lol.

I waited and didn't buy a DS2, and now I'll get Cyclo DSi. 

Poeople laughted at me and pointed their fingers at me ("The guy without a DS2"), and now it's my turn.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Just one last question: Can I use the UFO to update a totally different flashcard... like... the iEdge..?


----------



## Deleted-236924 (Feb 2, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> People laughted at me and pointed their fingers at me ("The guy without a DS2"), and now it's my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well, you're still "the guy without a DS2."
And no, the iEdge is a completely different cart, if you tried to update it with the UFO, it would probably either not work or brick the cart.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 2, 2011)

Does this card have a proper


----------



## Recorderdude (Feb 2, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> *Sold!* I'll get one. Sounds just like Akaio now. lol.
> 
> People laughted at me and pointed their fingers at me ("The guy without a DS2"), and now it's my turn.



I know your pain man. Until october this year I had an M3 PERFECT (old-ass SLOT2 cart)  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I got a dstwo then. and since I only have a phat, I needn't worry about this new card.

The only thing that really sucks is that nobody is gonna code DSTWO apps anymore, they'll all go to DSi mode.

Stuffs can't last forever, I guess


----------



## Etalon (Feb 2, 2011)

Pingouin7 said:
			
		

> And no, the iEdge is a completely different cart, if you tried to update it with the UFO, it would probably either not work or brick the cart.



lol. I don't think so.......... 

iEdge & iEvo & Onei only need this thing to get power. The UFO won't brick any card for sure, it's just like inserting a card into a DS Phat. 

Where did you study flash card science? I should call your teacher...

@Davi92: No. Obviously there's something build into the firmware, but it's not working as Akaio or EZ Vi. I don't know what it is. Take it as something in between Wood and Akaio. You still need updates. But since there aren't much new ROMs, that not important anymore like it was a year ago. We're coming to an end.


----------



## Aurora Wright (Feb 2, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Pingouin7 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yup, you either redirect


----------



## Etalon (Feb 2, 2011)

Davi92 said:
			
		

> Since this is a "high-end" cart, I hoped they had gone for the first option



Yes, I know. _Some_ AP games actually work without an update. Nobody knows what they are doing there. The hardcore Cyclo fans aren't interested in this stuff, and the others don't have a Cyclo. 

Anyway, we all have an Acekard for playing DS ROMs perfectly. Now it's time for DSi ROMs. And Dsi homebrew.  Yipppeee!


----------



## haddad (Feb 2, 2011)

I really want to get this flashcard now lol


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

No GBA Emulator.
I dont want


----------



## Etalon (Feb 2, 2011)

Rockstar said:
			
		

> No GBA Emulator.
> I dont want



Yeah, some crappy GBA games from 1968 won't work... _For now_. That might change. Every shit CPU card can play GBA games now, I'm sure that's going to be one of the first DSi homebrew projects.

But what about the Pokémon video chat? You don't want that? Seriously..?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> Rockstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm buying Pokemon Black retail. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



But either way. My review sample has shipped. Having it in my DS and using it for a while might change my mind


----------



## Bowser-jr (Feb 2, 2011)

Awsome, I'll update right away,

Does anyone know what site(s) I can buy the CycloDSi?


----------



## Evo.lve (Feb 2, 2011)

0Shipping has them for $45.


----------



## steves334 (Feb 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> The new GUI should look a little something like this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



um no offense but that looks like fucken crap!!!! i hate the big S. why even have a top screen if its just going to be a big S? i dont even wanna look at that S for 1 second, so if it was on my dsi id probably break my dsi by either vomiting on it or just from smashing it cuz of that stupid S! it sucks!!!!!!!

EDIT: wait. why is there even an S???? nothing even starts with the letter S!! what the hell? what does S mean?


----------



## rockstar99 (Feb 2, 2011)

steves334 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


yOU can change the skin


----------



## YayMii (Feb 2, 2011)

steves334 said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I lul'd.
The CycloDS is skinnable. That "S" you're complaining about isn't even part of the new GUI, it's just an image he happened to use for the mockup.
And I don't know anyone who would vomit by looking at a letter.


----------



## ShinyLatios (Feb 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Darkmystery said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I hope so, if it does, I'll buy this one!


----------



## Etalon (Feb 2, 2011)

steves334 said:
			
		

> um no offense but that looks like fucken crap!!!! i hate the big S. why even have a top screen if its just going to be a big S? i dont even wanna look at that S for 1 second, so if it was on my dsi id probably break my dsi by either vomiting on it or just from smashing it cuz of that stupid S! it sucks!!!!!!!



You know why I love this big S?

Because it's big. And expensive. And it has DSi mode. And it saves power. And it has Pokémon voice chat. And you don't have it. And you won't get it.


----------



## Gariscus (Feb 2, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> steves334 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


The big S can't do any of that. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  It's part of the example skin in the skin tester program. http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showthread.php?t=596

But yes, I love this cart too.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Feb 2, 2011)

Darkmystery said:
			
		

> RupeeClock said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That would be...forwards compatibility.


Anyway, good, I'll update to this.
Eventually.


----------



## doyama (Feb 2, 2011)

RupeeClock said:
			
		

> Etalon said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Let's hope it doesn't snow 10ft like last year during Chinese New Year. People were dying in train stations all across China waiting for trains that never came.


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 2, 2011)

I Love my CycloDS Evolution

I just do hope the iEvolution the will sell won't be as the review sample i got 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



The tell there's a minor issue with the TF slot misaligned and that it will be fixed, but there's more then just that.












_If you like to see more pictures, just ask_


----------



## Mbmax (Feb 2, 2011)

You should have read my post before ruin your iEvo sticker.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.teamcyclops.com/forum/showpost....amp;postcount=8

Welcome aboard DjoeN.


----------



## mixinluv2u (Feb 2, 2011)

does Ghost Trick (U) work with this un-patched?  I don't see the number in the changlog but am not sure if it's just the difference in the numbering system.


----------



## Stevetry (Feb 2, 2011)

what about some DSi games in DSi mode i want PROOF


----------



## taggart6 (Feb 2, 2011)

mixinluv2u said:
			
		

> does Ghost Trick (U) work with this un-patched?  I don't see the number in the changlog but am not sure if it's just the difference in the numbering system.




I believe Ghost Trick was patched in beta B.5  os it should work unpatched with this stable release.


----------



## Qtis (Feb 2, 2011)

Stevetry said:
			
		

> what about some DSi games in DSi mode i want PROOF



The problem seems to be currently with the way dumping is made. The DSi enhanced games might have not been dumped correctly ie. the DSi part wasn't done correctly. Some games do work with the DSi mode stuff (like the camera etc.).

Currently waiting for my iEvo to arrive and then I'll be up for testing + reviewing too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I think my DSTwo/AK2i fiddling will come to quick halt if the iEvo arrives faster here..


-Qtis


----------



## Cartmanuk (Feb 2, 2011)

Etalon said:
			
		

> *Sold!* I'll get one. Sounds just like Akaio now. lol.
> 
> Just one last question: Can I use the UFO to update a totally different flashcard... like... the iEdge..?




CONFIRMED YOU CAN RUN IEDGE BOOTSTRAP WITH UFO


----------



## jurassicplayer (Feb 2, 2011)

Cartmanuk said:
			
		

> CONFIRMED YOU CAN RUN IEDGE BOOTSTRAP WITH UFO


...The UFO is just a way to provide power to the flashcart....you can put the flashcart in your DS and do the same thing...it would be dumb if it didn't work.


----------



## Etalon (Feb 2, 2011)

Cartmanuk said:
			
		

> CONFIRMED YOU CAN RUN IEDGE BOOTSTRAP WITH UFO



Thanks, dude. I was 99% sure that this will work.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





@jurassicplayer: For those that don't have a DS it's a quite important information. iEdge users need such an UFO now. This one, or the Onei thing.


----------



## RoMee (Feb 2, 2011)

jurassicplayer said:
			
		

> Cartmanuk said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the UFO is important, because  they hope to find an alien, the beacon tells you if one is near by


----------



## DjoeN (Feb 2, 2011)

Mbmax said:
			
		

> You should have read my post before ruin your iEvo sticker.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



lolz, thanks, but even if i did see your pics, i still would have opened the thing, i open up everything electronics (since the age of 7)


----------

